# King's Creek Club - anyone know what this is?



## wrb1000 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Kings Creek Plantation Owners,

There is a new letter on the Kings Creek Plantation website about a "Kings Creek Club".  Here's the clip:

Dear King's Creek Plantation Owner,

King's Creek Plantation is delighted to announce a new program that we think you will love! As you know, we're committed to maximizing the value of your ownership and keeping you up-to-date on significant industry and company-related trends. We're also dedicated to providing our owners with a lifetime of effortless and relaxing vacations at your resort, as well as in a wide variety of beautiful and exotic locations. With those goals in mind, King's Creek is pleased to announce its new Club Explore Points Program that is sure to enrich your vacation experiences.

They have also taken the liberty of calling my home and trying to set up an appointment near where I live in NY!  What the heck? :annoyed:  Does anyone have any information about what they're up to?  Something about points?  Thanks!


----------



## AKE (Sep 5, 2011)

DONT'T go near this unless you want to waste a lot of money either converting to points (if you have a traditional timeshare) or buying more points (if you are already points-based).  All this is is another way of getting more money from existing owners.  If you really want to add to your ownership them look on the resale market (including TUG).  You can usually buy a resale timeshare nowadays (with very few exceptions and this resort is not one of them) for pennies on the dollar.  In fact, I have seen many ads (once again also on TUG) where you can pick up a timeshare for free - some people will even cover the closing costs to get rid of their timesahre.


----------



## wrb1000 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the answer AKE.  I have picked up a few extra KC weeks on the cheap (but not free) and have nooooooo interest in converting to points.  I was just very surprised that they were willing to travel around to other states to round up customers.  On the positive side, I have no issue with KC, their owner services staff has always been very helpful and responsive and the MF have been fairly stable and reasonable.


----------



## AKE (Sep 8, 2011)

With the economy the way it is I would think that TS selling is becoming harder and harder.  I don't know the exact stats but the probability of selling to an existing owner is way higher than someone off the street. I own a TS in Florida (had it for over 20 years) and almost every day I still get a call or two from TS scammers who have gotten my name from some list or other and want to sell me another TS / convert to points etc etcv.  I never answer because I recognize the area codes / numbers (if you arent sure then just google the number)  but they just don't give up.


----------



## ldmariodl28 (Sep 13, 2011)

We actually met with someone named Mark from Kings Creek on Saturday night. I got the call earlier in the week about changes to their program & that someone needed to meet with us so we set up the appointment.

He tried to explain to us that the points system is the way everyone is going right now, and the old timeshare programs are going to be gone in about 6 years.

Right now we are on a middle tear program. I think our total mortgage is about $5k or so.  He told us normally if we were to go to Kings Creek as a new customer, it would cost us $10k to get our package with a points system. He said he can convert us for about $3100. 

I was pretty annoyed at that point because he put us in a no win situation.. either pay $3100 now, or pay $10k later. I was ready to kick him out of the house, but then we said we need to discuss it. He said if we decide to do it to call him before he leaves NY.

I truley dont believe that its going to be mandatory later on to go to a point system. If they forced their customers to pay $10k plus their would be a huge class action suit. I even told the guy the main thought going through my head now is suing. He even said Kings Creek expects to get sued. Personally, I really dont trust the whole situation. We are going to stand pat on this one and not convert.. We have been wasting our timeshare and havent even had a chance to use it in 4 years.. and now to have this thrown on us gives us a very bad taste. I would love to just sell this thing and be done with it!


----------



## wrb1000 (Sep 18, 2011)

*You are NOT forced to CONVERT TO POINTS according to TUG*

Ah - I live on LI also - which explains the timing of all of this.  It will be a cold day in hell before I convert my units to points at the expense that you quote.  I did a google search on the topic and it led me right back to TUG.  You can check out the topic on how you are not forced to switch to points here:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/convert_timeshare_deeded_week_to_points.html

The main quote is: *Firstly, no matter what you are told, you do not have to convert your deeded week to points under any circumstances. *

Also, I just reread their 'announcement' on the KC website and it seems to be very carefully worded - that switching is optional - without being overtly obvious about it.

"We would like to explain the changes and possibilities available through King's Creek Club Explore Points Program to you. Our appointment-setting department will be contacting you in the next few weeks to schedule an in-home consultation to explain the exciting new benefits that could be yours. There is no obligation to accept an appointment, but we hope you will take advantage of this opportunity to learn more about King's Creek Club Explore Points. "


----------



## jasenj1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Came home and had a message on the machine from KCP. Went to their website and read the "Club Explore" info. Looks like Interval International points. They talk about using points to trade back into your home resort and trading with "the exchange company" (which is II).



ldmariodl28 said:


> Right now we are on a middle tear program. I think our total mortgage is about $5k or so.  He told us normally if we were to go to Kings Creek as a new customer, it would cost us $10k to get our package with a points system. He said he can convert us for about $3100.
> 
> I was pretty annoyed at that point because he put us in a no win situation.. either pay $3100 now, or pay $10k later. I was ready to kick him out of the house, but then we said we need to discuss it. He said if we decide to do it to call him before he leaves NY.


Sounds like you bought retail. Sorry about that. You can certainly pick up units on the secondary market for far far cheaper than what KCP is offering. (We bought our 3br cottage for $50 + KCP's $500 transfer fee (which included the deed recording. So it's not quite as bad a rip off as it sounds)).

[snip]


> We have been wasting our timeshare and havent even had a chance to use it in 4 years.. and now to have this thrown on us gives us a very bad taste. I would love to just sell this thing and be done with it!



I hope you've at least been turning it over to KCP to rent for you. If you do so early enough, it should at least cover your maintenance fee.

- Jasen.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 20, 2011)

I got the call a couple of weeks ago and I just told them I was not interested. They didn't go into anything more pressure-y.


----------



## mdurette (Oct 24, 2011)

We got our call a couple months ago.  As soon as I heard your husband needs to be there.....I caught it for what it was.   I told them we are never home together (which is true - we work different shifts) and if they wanted to talk it would be me only.  They gave up and moved on.


----------

